# BenQ E2200HD PROBLEME, brauche Hilfe aahhh!



## 1989jojo (14. Februar 2009)

Das Auflösungsproblem hat sich von selbst gelöst. beim 5 versuch hats irgendwie geklappt. 

Aber jetzt hab ich ne andere Frage: Kann ich mit meiner hd4870 512mb keine 1080p Auflösung darstellen?


----------



## emmaspapa (15. Februar 2009)

Wenn Du den HD hast, dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## The_Freak (15. Februar 2009)

Es geht auch mit meinem HDA  
Haste den Moni-Treiber vonner CD drauf vom E2200HD?
Und wie siehts mit GraKa Treiber aus, haste den 9.1?


----------



## emmaspapa (15. Februar 2009)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Es geht auch mit meinem HDA



So, Du bist gekickt  . Ich war der Meinung es gibt noch eine Version die nur 1680x1050 kann, daher meine Anmerkung. Stellt sich auch die Frage was er so im CCC alles erzwingt.


----------



## The_Freak (15. Februar 2009)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> So, Du bist gekickt



Will ich sehen     

Naja, bei mir waren es eigentlich keine Einstellungssachen im CCC, ich musste eigentlich nur den Treiber der Grafikkarte installieren, dann war schon die 1920x1080 Auflösung auswählbar (mit VGA-Anschluss und WinVista ), mit meiner Win7 beta musste ich erst den Monitor-Treiber installieren bevor was lief mit 1080p Auflösung, der ließ sich aber nur sehr umständlich installieren ->
Gerätemanager -> Monitor -> Treiber aktualisieren -> Treiber auf der Handbuch-CD suchen weil diese keine normale setup.exe dateien für Treiber bot  -> aktualisieren und dann CD in Müll schmeißen 
Hoffe das hilft ihm weiter.

Gruß


----------



## 1989jojo (17. Februar 2009)

@ The_Freak:
Ersmal danke für die Antworten,
Ich hab meinen Bildschirm 2 Monate zuspät gekriegt wegen Umtausch und so, da der erste defekt war. Beim zurücksenden hab ich leider die Kabel und cd mitgeschickt und jetzt nur den Bildschirm zurückgekriegt. 
Kann man den Bildschirm-Treiber irgendwo herkriegen(bei Benq.de hab ich den net gefunden)? Ich hab nämlich keinen bock mehr mit denen vom versand jetzt abzuklären was gelaufen ist und dass ich die cd und so will. Ich will einfach nur zocken, die 2 monate waren schon lang genug....

Ich sehe du hast den zalmann kühler. hast du den in einem normal breiten gehäuse verbaut?den wollt ich mir vl au kaufen


----------



## akif15 (14. Dezember 2013)

Hi wenn ich an diesen Monitor meine PS3 anschliesse über hdmi ist es beim spielen FFXIII so das es anfängt zu flimmern/flackern und danach zoomt es die ansicht ... ?


----------

